

Show HN: I made a lightweight SoundCloud player - eneve
http://tinycloud.co

======
spotman
This is great. It runs noticeably smoother than the SC main website. I could
see myself using this when I'm listening to SC in the background while I am
working.

Would be great if there was a basic way to see what percentage or time your in
of the track, like (15:22 / 82:44), and it would be great if it could login to
SC so that I could see my own feed of new content coming in.

Having said that, don't add too many features, because where this shines is
not having so much bloat. I love SC and all their features, but when I am just
working and listening to music I don't need fancy album art, comments,
notifications or anything.

Really cool idea.

~~~
eneve
Thanks! I am thinking of working on putting a scrubber on the site. So you
would like to log in and see your feed vs your favorites? Appreciate the
feedback!

~~~
spotman
Yeah, or even before scrubber, just a way to tell how far through the track
you are. But scrubber would work well too.

Logging in would be cool, or someway to see what would be in my feed. Often I
start my day just playing my feed on SC to see all the new stuff coming in.

Likes are perfect, exactly as you have them.

~~~
eneve
I added the timer to the nav bar. I got what you are saying about the feed and
I think that's totally doable. Just thinking about the best way to present
that option design wise. Thanks again!

